# SAR crew members



## krimynal (31 Dec 2014)

Hey guys , 

I was wondering , what exactly are the position in a SAR helicopter crew ? I know there is the Pilot , Copilot , SaR Tech .... but there should be 1 or 2 more guys no ? And if there is 1 or 2 more guys , what exactly are these guys jobs ? how did they end up in a SAR Position ? is it luck ? timing ? or is there specific class you need to attend ?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Dec 2014)

Pilot, Co-pilot, Flight Engineer and SAR Techs crew the Cormorant.

SAR Techs, lots of stuff on here, same as the pilot side.

FE - I have 1 friend who is a Cormorant FE.  He started AVN Tech, remustered, went to the Twin Otter world first tour, then TacHel including some time in the sandbox, then was asked to go Cormorant.  Some of that whole journey was 'right place right time', some was thru plain hard work and ambition.

The crew for a Griffon SAR would look similar.


----------



## krimynal (31 Dec 2014)

okay so FE would be the only real shot I would have to be on a SAR crew.  Since I don't have a degree so Pilot is out of the way , and well , lets just say I'm not brave enough to be SAR Tech lol.   Would any other trades get you to FE ? or its only AVN ? I mean would AVS be able to be in SAR ? 

I applied for both AVS and AWS for my transfer , I know chances are I'm never gonna be near a SAR Tech crew.  But I've always had the up most respect to these guys , what they do is amazing , and gratifying.  I would love to be part of that 1 day !


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Dec 2014)

AVS can as well; we just got a new FE on Sqn who was AVS on the Aurora before remustering.  Not sure if armourers (AWS) can remuster to FE.

Remember, there are LOTS of trades and people working to make a SAR launch happen; cooks, techs, MSE Ops, supply, the whole support side does important jobs as well to make missions happen.  If you never make it on a SAR crew you can still be part of making the mission happen.


----------



## Gergsiwel (1 May 2016)

I was an FE on labs email me greg_lewis4@hotmail.com I have 3500 hrs on labs loved the job as a sar fe [:'(


----------

